# Looking to make soft taco shells



## Lee-Ann (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi I am looking to make some soft taco shells but I want to make them in advance for a dinner i am having tomorow night I need a recipe for the soft tacos shells as well as an idea on how to cook them a day in advance and still have them turn out good as this is my first time doing them from scatch. can someone please help. and thank-u so much in advance for all the help


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 2, 2005)

Wouldent soft taco shells be tortillas? If so what do you want to use, corn or wheat?


----------



## Lee-Ann (Apr 2, 2005)

LoL yes that is what they are called I will be using corn


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 2, 2005)

Uhhh... while wheat ones are a bit of a challenge, corn tortillas are actually really fun to make. All the ingredients you will need is some good old fationed maseca which you can find tucked away in the ethnic section of your local grocer. 

That, water and a skillet. Basically you need to mix it according to the packages directions, make tiny balls of it and use a press or a rolling pin to flatten them. One thing though is that you will end up with some good old fationed rustic tortillas which may or may not be what your after. Either way the taste is great and the experience of making them by hand is really entertaining.


----------



## Shunka (Apr 2, 2005)

When my daughters were little, they had more fun helping me roll out corn or flour tortillas!!! They also had a lot of fun making fry bread!! I agree with Lugaru, the taste is what sets making them yourself apart from the store bought ones.


----------



## Alix (Apr 2, 2005)

Shunka, heres how I make my soft taco shells.

1 cup milk
1 egg
sploosh of olive oil

Beat the egg in the milk and put the olive oil in there too. 

1 cup flour
1/2 cup cornmeal

Pour the wet ingredients into the dry. Mix until it looks a bit like runny pancake batter. Pour enough to cover the bottom of a hot 6 inch frying pan or crepe pan. Make like crepes. 

This recipe makes enough for 3 hungry folks. I usually double it for my family of 4 so my DH can take leftovers for lunch.

Hope this helps. they freeze well too.


----------

